# Season starts tomorrow!



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Well the squirrel season in So. Ill. Starts tomorrow. Although Goose_slayer and I do nothing but kill ducks and geese in the winter, squirrel season is a good excuse to get back in the swing of hunting. Hopefully i'll have a pic up tomorrow of our limit of squirrels.


----------

